# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  فرق دکتری حرفه ای پزشکی با پزشکی

## armin.alba

دکتری حرفه ای پزشکی با خود پزشکی چه فرقی داره ؟

----------


## armin.alba

کسی نمیدونه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
لطفا راهنمایی کنید .

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> کسی نمیدونه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید .


همون رشته ی پزشکی هست. کل دوره ی دکترای حرفه ای پزشکی بصورت پیوسته هست . اما مثلا رشته ای مثل زیست شناسی ابتدا کارشناسی داره ، بعد کارشناسی ارشد و بعد دکترا.

----------


## armin.alba

توی رتبه شون که فرقی نمیکنه . یعنی برای قبولی  رتبه چند لازمه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> توی رتبه شون که فرقی نمیکنه . یعنی برای قبولی  رتبه چند لازمه ؟؟؟؟


رشته پزشکی تا رسیدن به دکترا ( عمومی ) یکسره هست و دیگه مقاطعی مثل کارشناسی و ارشد نداره و حدود رتبه 3 هزار منطقه 2 . البته به هزار تا مسئله بستگی داره

----------

